# Accommodation near the University



## Kavita Mondal (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

Is there a possibility to get accommodation near Monash University at a cheaper rate? There is a job opportunity coming my way and I will need to move out of the University accommodation. Thanks.


----------



## nigelabery (Nov 27, 2014)

Which Campus are you talking about? There are options available. Try gumtree com au.


----------

